# Start'n all over



## dbl-d (Aug 5, 2008)

Well after 11 years we finally going to start hitting the road again.  We were able to trade in my little Ford Ranger for a BIG F150 Lariat a couple of weeks ago.

It has 9K lb towing with a 5.5 ft bed.  We use to run in a popup with our son, but now that he is in school in NY we are wanting to get a TT.

We started looking at several of the RV dealers here in central Texas and had a big sticker shock.  We looked several years ago and boy have the prices changed or we happened to be looking when they were trying to get rid of inventory.

One dealer wanted to seel us one that was about 10k lb loaded. he said as long as the dry weight was under the limit we were OK.  he also tried to sell us a 5er for a short bed.  I don't think so!!

A couple of other RV dealers didn't show an interest in coming down on the list price.

When is a good time to buy TT?

Also any hidden charges anyone is aware of that dealers might pop on you?


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Welcome to the forum and welcome back to the good life..rving.  
If your truck is rated for 9,000 lbs, its rated for 9,000 lbs.  It doesn't know the difference in dry weight and how did the dealer know it weighed 10,000l loaded.  You may be hauling a trailer full of lead.  

Whens a good time to buy? Right now, just keep lookiong.


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

the TT had both the dry weight and GVW listed.  I even picked up a flier on the unit and it is listed at a 8k lbs dry & 10k lbs gross.  The dealer thinks we should only put about 900 lbs stuff in the TT.  That would cover my owners needs and leave me without.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

An F150 won't tow a very heavy trailer. Be very careful as this is a serious safety issue.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Stay away from the dealer that is trying to sell you that 10k and telling you you will be ok  JMO. Remember that the 9k towing is not adding all that you will have in the tr.  you will also have to stop the unit.  maybe John will jump in as he is good with the tow numbers.  Also listen to what GTS advises if he jumps in on this.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

If you put 50 gal of water, thats over 400 lbs.  Now you've got room for 600 pounds of stuff.  And let me tell you, that stuff adds up quickly.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

I bought back more weight than that from Texas. Those Texas rocks are heavy :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Hey, Chelse. You must have run for the border fast. We normally sell those rocks to tourists!  :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

IT WASN'T ROCKS. it was those things that looks like wood buthard as a rock :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

They asked me when I left if I had picked up anything in the petrified desert.  Told them heck no and kept going :laugh: We aint got no turnip trucks to fall off here in Alamama :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 5, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Heck there for a minute I thought you were talking about hard headed Texans. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

If your truck is rated to pull 9000 pounds, than that is with no accessories added to the truck, no cargo or anything else carried in the truck, no passengers.  Just a 150 pound driver and a bit of fuel.  Anything added to or in the truck comes right off the towing capacity.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Wooo...buckaroos.  Ain't no hard headed Texans on this board.  Maybe opinionated but not hard headed.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

I know that.  But it just threw me off when they started jawing about hard wood and rocks.  Hard heads flashed in my mind when the word Texas and borders came up. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Heck I lived just across the border in Oklahoma for 2 1/2 years just before retiring.   :approve: Actually you Texans are my idols.  You know we need to drill for oil and my favorite President has a ranch there.  Hookem Horns :laugh:


----------



## bcole (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Hey Dbl-d
I think I'd be very carefull dealing with a salesman who is telling you untruths about weight.  It sounds like you know what's going on.  I know I'm very new to rving and I kind of got bit a little from my first experiences with dealers.  But, I'm learning quick thanks to the many people here on the post.
Good luck to you.
Brard


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Kirk my plan is to haul no more then 8,000 at the max I want to stay lower if at all possible.

The way I have it figured mama & I exceed the 155 that they average for 1 person in the vehicle.  I'm looking at more about 8,500 limit with her and all the stuff she will be putting in the truck.

I have done my homework before we evan got the truck.  We went & looked at TT & figured out what we kind of liked, then figured out the GVW of the TT and went from there.

I'm still trying to figure out the different braking system that are out there.  That is real confusing.

To all thank you for the insite, even though a couple of you got off track.

D&D


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Off track.  OFF track.  Most of didn't know this thing even had a track.  It was Nash, Hollis and DL that got off track but their back in the home so we'll be safe for awhile.  Problem is, Rods out for good behavior.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 6, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Well, we generally all give our opinion and then no telling where we might go D&D.  Hang around and I think that you will find that you can get a ton of info here. What braking systems are you looking at?


----------



## cwishert (Aug 7, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

We're not opinionated.  We're just always right!  dbl-d be very careful when it comes to sales people. You know usually all they are looking for is to sell a unit.  Once it's sold they'll even try to sell you another one.  I have first hand knowledge of that today while we were at Camping World.  The saleman was trying to get us to upgrade to a Class A just two months after we bought the Class C.  :clown:


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 8, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

just try'n to figure oout what kind of breaking controller to get for the truck.  from what I have been able to piece together I'll probably get a mid range priced proportional controller.  

Just got to figure out where the put it under the dash.  I have a console to deal with.

 On the salefolks, I go in with the attitude that I really don't need one today but if you have something that has an out standing price I'll consider it.  

I have also done a lot of home work on the TT so for and will probably do more before we finally get one.

We have decided that the MAX gross weight of the TT will not exceed 8,00lbs

just a matter of finding what we want at the price we want.

dbl-D


----------



## jetboat (Sep 3, 2008)

RE: Start'n all over

were on our 5th trailer, and had some good advice in the begining. ive found that most rv sales persons know alot about rv's,because most will tell you what  to here.my father said long ago,when your buying big ticket items, do your home work and know moore than the sales person, then youl know mooer than them and most time have the edge.


----------



## DARLING (Sep 3, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

Sale people are only in it for the MONEY.  They sell, they make money. That is their JOB.  
When you talk to a sales person ask how long they have been at the job?

Do they ACTUALLY RV? or Do they just repeat figures to confuse you?
Once you buy, you have little or no recource.

The weight issue is a VERY serious safety issue. 

The "Boys" here some time get side tracked off the subject but eventually the come back around on track.   :laugh:  :laugh: 

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2008)

Re: Start'n all over

hey dbl-d, I use a Prodigy brake controller.  It's worked great, but it's a little dated now.  I understand there are some next generation devices now that are really good.


----------

